# Fat doe >.<



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I have no idea why, but my PEW doe is fat. She has always been my biggest girl, and topped even my brindle in terms of size, but tonight when I was cleaning the cage it occurred to me just how large she really is.

If I didn't know better I'd say she was pregnant and on her way to having a golf ball in there, but there's no way. She lives in a tank with tiny screen on the lid, my buck never goes near them, his cage is even labelled. She cannot be caught super easily, so no one had her on any "visits". No one would, anyway- they know better. No children have been in the house to put anyone on "play dates", assuming they even managed to avoid a stern bite from Augustus AND didn't read my sign, not to mention getting her out again.

She eats HT 2014, I'm fairly strict on treats and don't give them often. They had a pinhead each for christmas and otherwise, occasional treats are plain rolled oats and once in a while a piece of high quality (chicken first ingredient) dog food. Sounds kinda boring to me, now that I read it, but they love to shred paper and never seem bored in the least.

I checked her vagina for discharge, nothing. She's bright eyed, no signs of pain, she was first to try out the flying saucer I got them for christmas. Eating and drinking. I don't think there's anything wrong with her.

Is she just fat? Is there anything I can do to help drop her weight a bit?

I'm honestly not liking having a mouse this large. I don't know what her lines are like, maybe there was a brindle in there at some point.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

..And having looked again she looks like she's just a rather large girl. Maybe she was bloated?


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

It doesn't matter if there is brindle in the line. American brindle (A^vy) is dominant and obesity it linked to the gene. She could be a brindle herself, just hidden under the "PEW".
I don't have any experience with red or brindle, so I can't give you any advice, sorry


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

since you can't just feed less I don't think there is much you can do, some mice are just fat. From what I understand about genetic obesity in mice it wont matter if she eats 1 gram or 1 pound of food a day she will still gain weight more than others would.


----------

